# Faythe my Keeshond puppy



## Keeshondmummy (Jul 25, 2011)

She is 8 weeks and 6days old, I cant find my camera lead so this is just a few pics of her taken with my phone, she is in her favorite place in the house, under my sofa! More pictures will come when i find my lead


----------



## Keeshondmummy (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

I love Keeshonds! She is gorgeous! If I was to ever own another breed along with my Chows it would be a Keeshond (I love fluffy dogs!!) Hope you have a lot of fun with her! xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I lovve keeshonds such terrific dogs and adorable pups, a friend of mines always had them.


----------



## Keeshondmummy (Jul 25, 2011)

we love her too, she has been great from the moment we got her and shes a really cuddly dog, she loves nothing more than sleeping on me or giving me kisses!

Shes just perfect for us


----------



## Dukehollypepper (Jul 28, 2011)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

What a beauty!
Congrats on your new family member.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

gorgeous!

like a little fluffy teddy bear! :001_tt1:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

she's gorgeous all the best with her. i too am a fan of them.


----------



## Swefan (Aug 29, 2011)

How sweet! She is really beautiful


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Just STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

She is just so cute  and what a happy little person on a couple of those pics. They will grow up together 
Linda


----------



## Keeshondmummy (Jul 25, 2011)

ty everyone  

Linda, my son is absolutely smittened with her, its so sweet, he is one of our bigger reasons for getting a dog, he loves them in the park! So were very glad they are getting along well


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Keeshondmummy said:


> ty everyone
> 
> Linda, my son is absolutely smittened with her, its so sweet, he is one of our bigger reasons for getting a dog, he loves them in the park! So were very glad they are getting along well


My son was two when we had our first Samoyed, Anna; he's 22 now hmy: How old does that make me hmy: 
Linda


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She is gorgeous 
Congratulations on the new addition to your family - looks like she's settled right in.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous! :001_tt1: 

Good luck with her!


----------

